
Ask HN: How are you avoiding annoying auto-play videos? (Without ad-blocker) - anudeep2011
Increasing websites are auto-playing videos (mostly, news websites). I am against ad-blocker. Also, more often than not, these videos are not ads -- they are just part of the content. So, how are you dealing with it?<p>As of now, I changed chrome setting to disable sound on all websites. But it&#x27;s a pain to unmute the tab every time I want to listen to something on a trusted website (youtube, ted, etc)
======
someearth
Any site with forced popups or forced video auto-playing is black listed ... I
don't visit it again ever!

Any site says to me to stop my ad-blocker ... also black listed ... I don't
need their online garbage ... I am already paying money to access their online
crap!

For Youtube channel's home forced video auto-play ... I skip it ... and
usually I move directly to the channel's videos listing page bypassing the
channel's home page!

I HATE forcing videos or stupid content or large images on users! and I
consider it "Online Abuse" and disrespect to the visiting users!

Also not only I use Ad-block ... I use uBlock
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock) with
"Block media elements larger than" 100KB !!

If anyone knows how to block Youtube Channel's Home video autoplay please tell
me how, maybe uMatrix will help
[https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix](https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix) ... I
didn't try uMatrix, will try it soon!

------
t176
For browsing the web I use Chrome with JavaScript disabled. It means I never
have to deal with auto-play videos. If there is something I find in Chrome
that I want to watch, I drop the url into FireFox and watch it there. I use
Firefox for applications and Youtube. Surfing the web with JavaScript disabled
is good protection against malware as well as a really good ad-blocker and
tracking-stopper. Those websites that only render with JavaScript simply don't
get my attention.

------
detaro
Firefox has an anti-autoplay option, and I thought Chrome had too by now?

There's also dedicated anti-autoplay extensions, and you could always use a
blocker add-on and not use it with any pre-made adblock lists.

